# Dear Fizzy and Kirby's mum



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Bijou would like to invite Kirby to come and live with her  . She thinks that she and Kirby would make the perfect couple! Please consider her request.

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

is that a kirby souble I see, it cant be! *heart melts* before she could finish her sentence!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

ohmygosh... it's Kirby's long lost twin sister!!

Any relocating that Kirby does not only had to get approval from Kirby & Fizzy's mum but their Auntie as well. Where do you live? Is it closer to me than London? If so, I vote a big yes on the relocation. :lol:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh yes! Much closer! Omaha, Nebraska. And yes, relocation for Kirby!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Sara... pack Kirby's things... he's going to Nebraska! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG she is so like Kirby :shock:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco would like to visit Bijou too he looks quite alot like her too


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Alisha,

Bijou said he is most welcome to come!! She wants to know how fast can he pack his stuff and be here!! He is SOOOOO adorable!

Does he also have a little bit of white on the left side of his face?? That would be weird if all three of them did (Bijou and Kirby do)!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know what happened one minute I was reading your post and the next I hear rustling in the kitchen & then I hear the door slam :shock: I think he's on his way & he took his treats :lol:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

:sign5: Well, we are awaiting his arrival. Bijou is napping so she can stay up late tonight playing :lol: !!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh my goodness! it's cuteness overload!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh Kirby! Bijou said she has room for two boyfriends!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh Bijou I'm sorry but Poco got scared on his trip & came back home. You can see the poor thing I put a pic of him up  He really wanted to come but he missed his Mommy.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg poco and Bijou are soooooooooooo cute !! i love black and white chi's  

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Bijou said:


> Bijou would like to invite Kirby to come and live with her  .




Wooo Kirby says he is on his way  can his big brother come too ? 

I think it's time for me & my boys to move to America  ( Fizzy wants to spend 
some time with his best mate Cooper too , so he is more than happy for us to move    


Bijou & Poco look so much like Kirby !!!!  there all so perfect  
Have either off them got white tips on the end off their tails ? Kirby has a tiny white 
tip on the end of his tail .......


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

so cute! all of these black and white chis are making me melt!!!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, Bijou has the white tip, too! It makes her tail so pretty. For some reason the eye is drawn to the white paintbrush-like tip.


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Seperated at birth  . Gosh I cannot cope with all this cuteness overload, I feel like I want to just scoop them all up and kidnap them! 

But Biba says no way can Kirby go to Americal, she has him in mind for future boyfriend material, she says he has great boyfriend potential!  and good credentials :wave: 

Whilst I think about it, Sara, what are Kirbys career aspirations, and future earning potential :wink: , as a Mum I need to know this before I can give the go ahead for them to date :wink: she is my youngest daughter after all.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Perfection in black and white x 3 !!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr Bigs Mummy said:


> Whilst I think about it, Sara, what are Kirbys career aspirations, and future earning potential :wink: , as a Mum I need to know this before I can give the go ahead for them to date :wink: she is my youngest daughter after all.



Jools :wink:  Fizzy & Kirby have been talking about starting up there own business  they have a few friends in the music business , so fizzy is busy talking to his contacts 8) 8)


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

ooooh Fab, will that make Biba a groupie 

Better get her a rockchick t shirt made up asap :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My boys say if ' Mr Biggs ' wants to join the band he is welcome ? :wink: :wink: :wink: he is one ' cool dude ' too 8)


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

I will extend the invitation now....... I think he sees himself as a bit of a Pete Doherty type, quite wired and thin looking


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr Bigs Mummy said:


> I will extend the invitation now....... I think he sees himself as a bit of a Pete Doherty type, quite wired and thin looking


cool 8) 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Gonna have to log off now , fizzy & Kirby want to look on EBAY for tents for next years 'Reading Festival'


----------

